# ~~ Fagan's Custom Pools Incorporated ~~ Kudos~~



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mr. Richard Fagan is a "Pool Artist"*


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

He did an awesome job on mine too! 

(looks like we chose a similar liner)


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

He Did Mine also,about a year or 2 ago.. He is Related to a forum member/a buddy of mine also...Does great work and on time.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Mr. Richard Fagan!

















Jimmy


----------

